# Wheel spacers.



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Garbage.

Our wheels are hub centric, those spacers are not....that puts a far greater load on the lugs and studs than the car was designed for.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

YIN said:


> I was in Auto Zone a couple of days ago and I noticed they sold wheel spacers similar to this http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001O0GK9K/ref=s9_topr_hm_b13u07_g263_i9
> 
> I assume they are garbage but am looking for more opinions.


anything over 5mm you'll need it to be hub centric


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I ran 1/4" spacer plates on my '97 Civic EX for 12 years. The dealer put them on to fit the ultralight HX wheels I ordered with the car. The last four years, the car had 1/8" plates fitted, as a tire tech thought they were too much for the stock studs. Never had an issue with them in the 16 years I owned the car. I tried the plates on my '92 Saturn SC and it completely threw the suspension off. Turned it into the most ill handling thing I'd ever driven. Different cars and suspensions have different requirements.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Just pop a Viagra in the tank, then those lugs will grow some balls!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> anything over 5mm you'll need it to be hub centric


Any spacer regardless of how thick, needs to be hub centric. Other wise the contact patch with the hub wont be enough to hold the full load put on the wheel.


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Smurfenstein said:


> Any spacer regardless of how thick, needs to be hub centric. Other wise the contact patch with the hub wont be enough to hold the full load put on the wheel.



Not always true works for some cars not all. I've ran up to a 25mm on my 240 then put the Same on another car and had major issues.. But then again the spacers I used were custom made not off the rack


----------



## YIN (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

keep it stock, ive seen some spacers go real bad lol but then again if its done right itll look nice on the cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

All wheel spacers are "off road use only."

I've seen wheels fall off of $400 custom built spacers.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

SneakerFix said:


> Not always true works for some cars not all. I've ran up to a 25mm on my 240 then put the Same on another car and had major issues.. But then again the spacers I used were custom made not off the rack


25mm spacers means that your wheel wasn't on the hub, and the stress was being put on the wheel studs. Not to mention that 25mm on normal studs mean that your lug nuts weren't grabbing enough thread to actually hold proper. My guess is that the stock 240 studs were longer, and a higher grade stud, to where it was able to handle the extra stress without going bad, where as your other car had weaker/shorter studs that started to give.

Your wheel studs are ONLY designed to prevent your wheel from moving away from your rotor. Your hub is designed to hold the weight of the car to he wheel. Not having that contact patch on the hub is just asking for studs to shear from force, or bend, causing wheel bearing damage, or a wheel going rogue while you're driving.


----------

